# My new gun



## Gunz (Feb 26, 2020)

Bought it this morning, just waiting for it to ship. Auto Ordnance AOM130 M1 Carbine, 30 cal.  About $800. Thank you for the refund, IRS.


----------



## Grunt (Feb 26, 2020)

Nice indeed! I suspect there shall be some upcoming fun days on the range....


----------



## Gunz (Feb 26, 2020)

Old school, but I'm a traditionalist. I like historic firearms.


----------



## Kaldak (Feb 26, 2020)

Gunz said:


> Old school, but I'm a traditionalist. I like historic firearms.



I'm not sure if you have Cabelas down there, or what the prices are like, but going into the gun vault up here and looking at all the historic firearms from every era is my favorite.

Most aren't tied to a conflict, but were manufactured during one, so the prices are very reasonable. You literally get to hold something a century or more old in your hands. I always check it out every couple months to see what's new.

Of course, they also have some pretty sweet high-end firearms to lust after too.


----------



## Gunz (Feb 26, 2020)

I like the feel of a walnut stock and I trace that to my love of the M14. I actually was lusting over a Springfield Armory M1A but they're a bit pricey for me. 

I grew up loving M1s and M1 carbines because I was addicted to WW2 movies and TV shows. Most of the Garands I've looked at are also a bit high in price and some are pretty beat up.


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 26, 2020)

Very nice!!  I might even be able to own something like that back in New York. 

I very much like the idea of owning an M1, especially because it’s definitely NY legal (fixed magazine).  But I’m not willing to pay $800-$1000 dollars for a 50-year-old rifle that may or may not have had the shit abused out of it.   At that price I’d probably rather buy like... 10 SKSs.  :)


----------



## Bypass (Feb 27, 2020)

Nice rifle Gunz.


----------



## Gunz (Feb 27, 2020)

Marauder06 said:


> Very nice!!  I might even be able to own something like that back in New York.
> 
> I very much like the idea of owning an M1, especially because it’s definitely NY legal (fixed magazine).  But I’m not willing to pay $800-$1000 dollars for a 50-year-old rifle that may or may not have had the shit abused out of it.   At that price I’d probably rather buy like... 10 SKSs.  :)



Yes sir, agree. This carbine is California-legal, so maybe NY-legal too. There is a 10-round mag available from the manufacturer.


----------

